# Mexico



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it still possible to walk into a pharmacy in Mexico and buy gear without a prescription?


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 24, 2011)

absolutely. It's just not that easy to come home with it anymore. Plus, prices online are usually better.


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 24, 2011)

crudadillamonkey said:


> absolutely. It's just not that easy to come home with it anymore. Plus, prices online are usually better.



I'm thinking of buying some test and doing one shot while I'm on vacation just to keep my levels up. I don't intend to bring it back. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 24, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> I'm thinking of buying some test and doing one shot while I'm on vacation just to keep my levels up. I don't intend to bring it back.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



Now thats dedication.   Reps.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow mail some to me lol


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 24, 2011)

got to a doctor whereever the prma is or walk in and ask where one is they want to sell, and docs are cheap get a script and you can take it acroos the border. only a 90 day supply.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 24, 2011)

What part of Mexico are you going to? i know Sonora Mexico its easy most of the prma will have them over the counter. and bring them back is not that hard they can not be smelled by the dogs you just need to keep a straight face if your driving it over. On the other hand if your flying in then i have no ida..


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> I'm thinking of buying some test and *doing one shot* while I'm on vacation just to keep my levels up. I don't intend to bring it back.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



LOL yeah right bro!

You're about to have everything most of us could ever want right at your finger tips.... there is NO WAY your just buying one shot worth... you will buy more (at the very least the scenarios of how you could get away with it are going to play through your head)


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 24, 2011)

Seriously. I am not bringing gear back from Mexico. Too risky.  Between intrusive TSA searches and customs I would not be comfortable.

Going to Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 24, 2011)

ya man i would not fly with them. but drive no problem we do it all the time its just a 3 hour drive for me to the boarder!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

I went to mazatlan and bought some Clen and anadrol. I put them in a Tylenol bottle in my luggage hoping they would just scan the luggage. The fucken scanner was busted and they hand searched every bag! I was shitting bricks in line but they searched my stuff never found shit and I lived happily ever after lol!! That's orals though injectibles I think is too risky IMO


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> Is it still possible to walk into a pharmacy in Mexico and buy gear without a prescription?



You still need a prescription, but most of the pharmacies have docs in them or next to them that will write one for you.  Yes...def do not try to bring any back.  It is not worth the risk.


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't have enough willpower to only do one shot. I'd have to 'load up' even though its wrong.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2011)

What brands they got now i remember  Denkall's Test 400 and Norandren 200. Good stuff they still got QV?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

You could always smuggle it in your butthole.  Just dont get the 30 ml bottles.  Unless you like that sorta thing.


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> What brands they got now i remember  Denkall's Test 400 and Norandren 200. Good stuff they still got QV?



I'm talking about human pharmaceutical grade from a real pharmacy.  Not QV or Denkall.


----------



## Hell (Feb 25, 2011)

I know they have a post office in Puerto Vallarta. I may have mailed back some other things a couple years ago with no problem.


----------



## cbohning (Feb 25, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> I'm talking about human pharmaceutical grade from a real pharmacy.  Not QV or Denkall.



then go w/ Sustanon 250 - Organon ready-jects, If your just doing 1 shot


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 25, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2011)

Shit i took it and it was great!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2011)

Suck now tho am grown a tail now


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 25, 2011)

cbohning said:


> then go w/ Sustanon 250 - Organon ready-jects, If your just doing 1 shot



exactly what I was going to say. Just bring some alcohol swabs.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2011)

Smart forgot about that


----------



## srbijadotokija (Feb 27, 2011)

In majority of countries it is possible.
It is just not possible in North America, most of Europe, Australia, NZ and SA.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> I'm thinking of buying some test and doing one shot while I'm on vacation just to keep my levels up. I don't intend to bring it back.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


 
As long as one shot = 1,000mg


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

I would at least try and mail it back


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 27, 2011)

it has been my experience that the majority of gear from Mexico is completely worthless!!!! most labs from there sell bunk or underdosed gear, especially from the border towns. but, i did go further into mexico just to make sure. anyone every hear of OmegaLabs? they are from Guadalajara....but, still bullshit under dosed gear...IMO stay away from Mexico!


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

I have some omegalabs stuff.

Its just sitting there, no good you say ?


----------



## zok37 (Feb 27, 2011)

if you look like a bodybuilder i would not try to smuggle gear from mexico


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 27, 2011)

zok37 said:


> if you look like a bodybuilder i would not try to smuggle gear from mexico



Are you saying they profile based on body type?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

If it's tabs you're golden. TSA doesn't bother with RX meds that are unmarked. I've been through it and so have many other people on the board. 

But getting the vials back....I don't know. I would mail them to myself like was mentioned before.


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> TSA doesn't bother with RX meds that are unmarked.



What about customs?


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2011)

cbohning said:


> then go w/ Sustanon 250 - Organon ready-jects, If your just doing 1 shot



schering primoteston 250 (enanthate).  good stuff



FiveSeven220 said:


> Are you saying they profile based on body type?



I think they do.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 27, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> Are you saying they profile based on body type?



Have the skinny crackhead smuggle the gear, and the musclehead smuggle the crack!


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2011)

Dont smuggle anything in to the US from mexico.
Mexican jails suck and they will put you in prison for even a few pills if they find em.
If you have a mexican script that means shit in the US.

I know a thing or 2 about international smuggling....trust me when I say that these days its just not worth it...especially for a few vials or tabs. Use your head on this one.
While your in mex....So long as your not in tijuana go ahead and shoot and eat whatever you want. Mainland mex has great gear.
Dont put shit in your bags and board a plane though or walk through customs....bad idea.
If you feel lucky mail some shit to yourself using a different name.
This way you can just deny everything if customs grabs it.


----------



## G3 (Feb 27, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> Are you saying they profile based on body type?


 

Yes they do. my girlfriend is 1/2 Egyptian and you can tell she's Middle Eastern, just by looking at her. Guess who gets pulled out by the TSA for extra scrutiny, every time we travel. They profile but just won't say they do.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> What about customs?


 

Probably not.


----------



## zok37 (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you saying they profile based on body type?


absolutely! ..that's their job and they are trained to profile you.


----------



## zok37 (Feb 27, 2011)

if you are a big guy i wouldn't even walk around with gear in my pockets in mexico.


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Feb 27, 2011)

zok37 said:


> if you are a big guy i wouldn't even walk around with gear in my pockets in mexico.



I carry gear with me at all times. I pin .1cc every hour to keep my levels up.  And I make a point to talk about it loudly especially in foreign countries when the police are around.


----------



## G3 (Feb 27, 2011)

zok37 said:


> Are you saying they profile based on body type?
> 
> 
> absolutely! ..that's their job and they are trained to profile you.


 

I hope you guys don't think I was bitching. I tell my girlfriend to relax. The TSA people are just doing their jobs and trying to keep us safe. If we don't like all the security, we can simply not fly. On this same subject; a friend just went to Aruba and took a weeks worth of gear and pin, with him. I thought he was crazy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

zok37 said:


> if you look like a bodybuilder i would not try to smuggle gear from mexico


 
thankfully most around here look nothing like a bodybuilder


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 27, 2011)

ROID said:


> I have some omegalabs stuff.
> 
> Its just sitting there, no good you say ?


 nope...not good. and if it is legit, it's seriously under dosed. cheap as hell though. i have had direct contact with these guys for awhile. the last time i used enth from them, it was shit. so i bitched, they hooked me up with some a lot of shit to make up for it...but i ended up tossing it, because it proved to be bullshit to. i actually told the guy if anyone asked me about the lab i would say it was bullshit....so there you have it.


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Mar 31, 2011)

Back from Mexico.

I visited many farmacias.  I was just looking for some cyp, which wasn't available in the farmacias in the part of Mexico I was in.  They had Deca (only 25mg/ml), Proviron, hCG, etc.  Just about any drug is available over the counter without a prescription.  When you go into the farmacia and ask for testosterone, sometimes they give you Deca.  Once they handed me Proviron.  I couldn't find Sustanon.

I ended up buying a 3-ampule box of something called Testoprim D.  It's 50mg prop and 200mg enth.  I came with 1" needles.  Maybe it's the short needle (I normally use 1.5" for my glutes), but my butt was inflamed and sore for a week.

One pharmacist also sold some UG gear.  There was a storefront that sold protein powder, and if you ask, he had UG gear as well, including some kind of GH I have never seen before.  I know reliable and trusted sources, so I wasn't going to mess with unfamiliar UG stuff being sold by strangers in Mexico.

One funny thing is my friend had to go to a doctor because he picked up some kind of skin infection.  He asked the doctor about getting a prescription for testosterone, and the doctor waved him off and sent him to that same supplement store.  "It's better.  That's what I use."  Noted.

I also had an interesting interaction with the customs guy in Houston.  I don't know why I was nervous, because I wasn't carrying anything, but after he looked at my passport he started asking what I do for a living.  I told him.  He said "you look like you own a gym."  (I don't own a gym.) It felt like he was profiling me, but maybe he was just making conversation.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 2, 2011)

you could walk into a mexican pharm and buy a child without to much trouble....that border crossing is no joke these days


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hes saying exactly that. Ive gotten primo and sus250, think the primo was bunk but sus was legit. Scripts are needed. dont ask people on the street where to by steriods youll get robbed. ask for a pharmacy.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 3, 2011)

also dont give money to the kids give the water or food, the parents make them beg the tourist for change.


----------



## Vanessa Flores (Jun 25, 2014)

Any one know where I can buy some in guadalajara or ocotlan mexico...


----------

